# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سختی های رشته پزشکی از زبان دانشجوی رشته پزشکی

## sina_hp

*به نام خدا:
  سلام بر کنکوری های عزیز و سلام بر اونایی که عاشق پزشکی هستن . من دانشجوی پزشکی هستم.بنابه درخواست تعدادی از کنکوری ها,خلاصه ای از رشته پزشکی وسختی های آن را برای شما نوشته ام تا موقع انتخاب رشته با آگاهی کامل عمل کنید. درابتدا میخواهم به شرح کلی رشته پزشکی و سپس به سختی های این رشته بپردازم:


دیباچه پزشکی

در حال حاضر، نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی‌، شامل 4 دوره علوم پایه، فیزیوپاتولوژی، کارآموزی بالینی و کارورزی بالینی است .دوره علوم پایه دوره علوم پایه پزشکی 5 ترم تحصیلی است که با اتمام آن،‌ دانشجویان مجاز به ورود به دوره بعدی(فیزیوپاتولوژی) هستند و پیش از ورود به دوره بعدی،‌ امتحان جامع علوم پایه پزشکی از تمام دانشجویان به طور سراسری و همزمان، توسط وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در تمام دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به عمل می‌آید و قبول‌شدگان،‌مجاز به ورود به دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی خواهند بود. این امتحان، در بردارنده‌ی مباحث تدریس شده در دوره علوم پایه است.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل



دروس علوم پایه
بیوشیمی، بافت‌شناسی،، تشریح (نظری- عملی)، تشریح (آناتومی) (نظری ـ عملی)، فیزیولوژی(نظری ـ عملی)، ایمونولوژی(نظری)،اپیدمیولو  ژی، روانشناسی، جنین‌شناسی، تغذیه، ژنتیک، زبان تخصصی، آسیب‌شناسی عمومی، انگل‌شناسی، میکروب‌شناسی دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی این دوره شامل 31 واحد درسی است که دو ترم تحصیلی طول خواهد کشید. در پایان این دوره معدل دانشجو از دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی، باید دست‌کم 12 باشد، در غیر این صورت دانشجو باید درس‌هایی را که در آنها نمره کمتر از 12 آورده است،‌ مجدداً بخواند. حداکثر مدت مجاز،‌در مراحل اول و دوم (علوم پایه و فیزیوپاتولوژی) 5 سال است. در پایان این دو دوره دانشجویانی که همه‌ی واحدها را با موفقیت بگذرانند، به دوره‌ی کارآموزی بالینی راه می‌یابند. باید توجه داشت که ملاک قبولی در امتحانات این مرحله، کسب حداقل نمره 12 از 20 است؛ در حالی که در دروس پایه، ملاک کسب نمره 10 از 20 می‌باشد.



دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی
آسیب‌شناسی اختصاصی، فارماکولوژی، سیمیولوژی، دوره‌های فیزیوپاتولوژی ارگان‌ها .دوره ‌کارآموزی بالینی دانشجویان پزشکی در این مرحله قادر هستند تا آموخته‌های خود را از دروس مختلف با یافته‌های بالینی از بیماران بستری در بیمارستان‌ها تطبیق داده و با بهره‌گیری مناسب از روش‌های تشخیص آزمایشگاهی، بیماری را تشخیص دهند و اقدامات مناسب درمانی را برای بیمار انجام دهند. این دوره شامل 97 واحد درسی است که در چهار بخش اصلی ارائه می‌گردد و عمدتاً مسائل رایج در پزشکی عمومی را شامل می‌شود که عبارتند از داخلی، جراحی، زنان و کودکان. در سایر بخش‌ها که بخش‌های فرعی محسوب می‌شوند نیز بیماری‌های شایع در آنها آموزش داده می‌شود. با توجه به این مطلب، چهار رشته اصلی جراحی، داخلی، زنان و کودکان زمان بیشتری را به خود اختصاص می‌دهند.
در دوره کارآموزی، دانشجویان باید روش برخورد با بیمار، تهیه شرح حال بیمار و نحوه تشخیص و درمان را فرا بگیرند تا در دوره‌ بعدی – کارورزی- که خود تصمیم گیرنده خواهند بود، بتوانند به کمک بیماران بشتابند و تصمیمات لازم را اتّخاذ نمایند. در دوره کارآموزی نمره قبولی در دروس عملی و نظری 12 است و معدّل کلّ دوره کارآموزی باید بالای 14 باشد و چنانچه کمتر از 14 باشد، باید واحدهای با نمره کمتر از 14 تکرار شود تا معدل کل به 14 برسد. در پایان این دوره، دانشجویان قبل از ورود به دوره کارورزی در امتحانی به نام امتحان جامع کارورزی شرکت می‌نمایند و پس از قبولی به دوره کارورزی وارد می‌شوند. چنانچه دانشجویی در امتحان مربوط قبول نگردد، حداکثر 4 مرتبه می‌تواند در این امتحان شرکت نماید



دروس کارآموزی بالینی
بیماری‌های اعصاب، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی داخلی، بیماری‌های جراحی، بیماری‌های ارتوپدی، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی جراحی، تاریخ و اخلاق پزشکی، بیماری‌های کودکان، پزشکی قانونی و مسمومیت‌ها، فارماکولوژی بالینی،‌ کارآموزی چشم،‌ کارآموزی پوست، کارآموزی بهداشت، کارآموزی بخش کودکان،‌ بهداشت، کارآموزی گوش و حلق و بینی، کارآموزی ارتوپدی. بیماری‌های زنان و زایمان، کارآموزی رادیولوژی، بیماری‌های روانی، کارآموزی روانپزشکی.
دوره کارورزی بالینی این دوره آخرین مرحله آموزش پزشکی است و آن را دوره انترنی نیز می‌گویند. این دوره 64 واحد درسی است و 18 ماه به طول می‌انجامد. در دوره کارورزی،‌دانشجویان مسؤولیت معاینه‌ی بیماران و تشخیص و اقدامات درمانی را در بیمارستان بر عهده خواهند داشت و آموخته‌های خود را در دوره‌های قبل به طور عملی انجام خواهند داد تا آماده پذیرش شغل پزشکی در جامعه شوند و بتوانند به طور مستقل به درمان بیماران بپردازند. در پایان این دوره و قبل از فراغت از تحصیل، کارورزان باید درس پایان‌نامه را که 6 واحد درسی است، آغاز کنند





دروس کارورزی بالینی

کارورزی بخش جراحی، کارورزی بخش چشم، کارورزی بخش سوانح و سوختگی، کارورزی بخش ارتوپدی، کارورزی بخش ارولوژی، کارورزی بخش اطفال، کارورزی بخش بهداشت، کارورزی بخش گوش و حلق و بینی،‌ کارورزی بخش داخلی، کارورزی بخش زنان و زایمان، کارورزی بخش اورژانس، کارورزی بخش نفرولوژی، کارورزی بخش پوست، کارورزی بخش روانپزشکی





توانایی‌های لازم

تصور بسیاری از داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه به خصوص داوطلبان علاقه‌مند به رشته پزشکی این است که دانشگاه مثل یک قیف برعکس است که ورود به آن مشکل و خروج از آن بسیار ساده است. در حالی که به گفته‌ دانشجویان این رشته، یک دانشجوی پزشکی باید آمادگی مطالعه، تحقیق و پژوهش را در حد بسیار گسترده و فراگیر داشته باشد؛ یعنی اگر دانشجو بسیار کوشا و علاقه‌مند نباشد و تنها برای عنوان “دکتری” وارد این رشته شده باشد، حتی نمی‌تواند مدرک دکترای عمومی خود را به دست بیاورد. زیرا دوره پزشکی عمومی نسبت به رشته‌های دیگر، طولانی‌تر است و در طی این مدت دانشجو باید درس‌های متعدد، متنوع، حجیم و نسبتاً پیچیده و دشواری را مطالعه کند





موقعیت شغلی در ایران



امروزه از گوشه و کنار می‌شنویم که برای فارغ‌التحصیلان پزشکی بازار کار مناسبی وجود ندارد. در حالی که هنوز در بسیاری از شهرهای کوچک و مناطق محروم با کمبود پزشک مواجه هستیم. از سوی دیگر فارغ‌التحصیل پزشکی حتماً نباید در مطب بنشیند و نسخه بنویسد، بلکه در زمینه پزشکی شغل‌های مختلفی هست که می‌توان انجام داد. برای مثال زمینه‌های تحقیقی بسیاری در این رشته وجود دارد. امّا متأسفانه تعداد فارغ‌التحصیلانی که مایلند در این زمینه کار کنند، بسیار انگشت‌شمار است.



پزشک که باشی شاید در رویای بچه ها غول سفید پوشی هستی که مدام
می خواهی آمپولشان بزنی و به خیال بزرگترها جلادی که پولت را از گوشت
و خونشان در می آوری.پزشک که باشی شاید هر مریضی که از مطبت
بیرون می رود فکرش این است که تو چطور بامنشی ات هر و کر
راه می اندازی و روزی با دیدن هفتاد-هشتاد مریض پول بی زبان است که
پارو می کنی. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها نداند که تو چقدر
گاهی دلت تنگ می شودبرای دیدن یک فیلم،برای خواندن یک کتاب،
برای خوردن یک آبگوشت کنار خانواده در یک پیکنیک ساده چند ساعته.
پزشک که باشی شاید کسی نداند که تو چقدر خندیدی با خنده های
بیمارت و چقدر اشک ریختی با اشک هایش.شاید کسی نداند که چه شب ها
از فرط خواب وخستگی تلو تلو خوردی در راهروهای بیمارستان و چقدر چرت زدی
روی میز ایستگاه پرستاری. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها خیلی چیزها را ندانند.



–من میخوام شما را با یه گوشه ای از این رشته و سختی هاش آشنا کنم…راستش من از بچگیم میخواستم پزشک بشم.دوره دبیرستان هم برای رسیدن ب هدفم خیلی تلاش کردم.با مشکلات زیادی دست و پنجه نرم کردم سرجلسه کنکور بخاطر استرسی ک داشتم آنگونه ک خونده بودم نتونستم جواب بدم اما بالاخره همون سال اول ک کنکور داده بودم پزشکی قبول شدم

خیلیا وقتی منو میبینن میگن:خوش بحالت دیگ هیچ غم و غصه ای نداری!!غافل از اینکه حالا اول کارین.بقول همکلاسیام کنکور ک چیزی نبود.بیاین ببینین پزشکی چیه…

حالا 7سال پزشکی عمومی(((2.5سال علوم پایه+آزمون علوم پایه+9ماه فیزیوپات+آزمون +اکسترنی+اینترنی)))+2سال طرح+بعد خیلی مطالعه وچندسال وقت تلف کردن…+قبولی درآزمون دستیاری+بسته ب اینک چه رشته ای قبول بشین حدودا4تا8سال رزیدنتی+2سال طرح(حالا شما بعد سالها یک متخصص شدین اگ بخواین فوق تخصص هم بگیرین…)



یکی دو روز اول دانشگاه ک هنوز درسا سنگین نشده بودن,با خودمون میگفتیم پزشکی ک چیزی نداره!اما بعد 1ماه با اون حجم زیاد آناتومی,بافت,بیوشیمی…
 نمیدونستیم کدومو بخونیم کدوم بمونه!وقتی آناتومی عملی داشتیم همه مان با سرعت هر جه تمام میرفتیم ب طرف جسد!! تا بتونیم بهتر یاد بگیریم.شاید برایتان خنده دار باشد اما منی ک قبلا از مرده میترسیدم, حالا ب این کاداور(جسد) چقد علاقه مند شده بودم تا بتونم از این آناتومی یه چیزی یاد بگیرم.خلاصه اینکه باید با این جسد انس و الفت بگیرین.!



امتحانهای پایان ترم فرارسیدن.منی ک در دوران دبیرستان حتی 1بارهم شب تا صبح بیدار نمانده بودم حالا تعداد شب زنده داری هام از دستم در رفته..باتمام وجود درس میخوندم تا یه نمره ای بگیرم.من ک در دوران مدرسه وقتی کمتر از 19میگرفتم یا در آزمونها ک کمتر از 80درصد میزدم,خودمو میکشتم,حالا با16گرفتن هم خوشحال میشدم!!.یادمه گاهی استادامون در امتحان یه سوالایی میپرسیدن ک جواب هاشو در هیچ کتاب و اینترنتی پیدا نمیکردیم



چند روز پیش از بس ک درس خونده بودم خیلی خسته بودم.باخودم گفتم میرم یه تفریحی میکنم ذهنم باز میشه.راستش هرچقد فک کردم هیچ سرگرمی ب ذهنم نرسید!!واقعا یادم نیس آخرین فیلمی ک کامل از اول تا آخرش رو نگاه کردم چی بود و چند سال پیش بود!یادم نیس آخرین تفریحی ک انجام دادم…



در دوران مدرسه همیشه در خونه,پدر و مادر همه چیز رو آما ده میکردن تا تو بتونی خوب درس بخونی اما حالا مجبوری در خوابگاه بمونی یا خونه بگیری,مجبوری با اون همه آدم بسازی.بهشون بگی سروصدا نکنن تا ت بتونی خوب درس بخونی.مجبوری واس خودت غذا بپزی و…رفته رفته تو باید شیفت شب بمونی…



با این همه سختی ک کشیدی حالا یه پزشک عمومی هستی.

حالا اگ از امتحان دستیاری(تخصص) قبول بشی{ک قبول شدن از این هم سختر از کنکور هس} صفحه روزگار تغییر میکنه.و میتونی با اون گوشی پزشکی رویایی ات جیب بیمار هارو نگاه کنی!!البته هدف از پزشکی کمک ب بیماران هست نه اهداف مادی..



تصمیم با خودتان هس.اگ میخواین زندگی کنین و از دوران جوانی تان بهره مند بشین,دنبال چنین رشته هایی نرین چون همکلاسی هایی داشتیم ب اجبار خانواده یا اهداف مادی دنبال این رشته اومدن اما چون عشق و علاقه کافی رو نداشتن نتونستن موفق بشن—اما اگ از درس خواندن لذت میبرید م فک میکنین ک تا 20 سال دیگ بازم میتونین درس بخونین,شدیدا توصیه میکنم پزشکی رو بزنین



ببخشین ک ب زبان خودمانی نوشتم .این روزا اصلا وقت نداشتم.اینم بخاطر پافشاری یک تعدادی از بچه ها نوشتم



از زبان یک دانشجوی پزشکی مرداد 93
یگانه*

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## Mysterious

این حرف دکتر قریب خیلی خوبه واقعا
+[اگه پزشک هستی متعلق به خودت نیستی،اگه متعلق به خودتی پزشک نیستی]
اندکی تفکر

----------


## WickedSick

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
بیو 11 بردم
آناتومی و بهداشتم اگه پاس شم شیرینی میدم

کافیه؟
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mysterious

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید
> بیو 11 بردم
> آناتومی و بهداشتم اگه پاس شم شیرینی میدم
> 
> کافیه؟


ناپلئونی :Yahoo (4): 
ر.ا:کافیه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## lolipop

چرا این سختیا انقد تو دید من شیرینه :"

----------


## sina_hp

*Up*

----------


## dr.mostafa77

بچه های دندون هم اکه لطف کنن از سختی های رشتشون بگن ممنون  میشیم

----------


## bbehzad

دندون تا علوم پایه با پزشکی تفاوت چندانی نداره درجه سختی یکیه منتها بعداز علوم پایه دندون کم کم کارای عملی شروع میشه و کلینیکا و درنهایت بالینی کار کردن.منتها یه رشته ایه که واسه جویندگان علم و کسانی که دوس دارن پیشرفت زیادی کنن مناسب نیست چون بیشتر از اینکه علم باشه هنروظرافت و تبحر در کار عملیه.وبرعکس پزشکی راه پیش روش خیلی خیلی محدوده.اما شما اینطوری فکر کنید که یه رشته دکتراست بادرامد کافی و بدون شیفتای طاقت فرسای شب.منتها نوع کار دندون واقعا سخته و نیاز به وضعیت جسمانی قوی داره واینکه به شدت خطرناکه یعنی دایم با ترشحات بیمار درتماسی و احتمال بی دقتی و مبتلا شدن به بیماریهای خطرناک هست.درضمن این رشته یکی از پر شکایت ترین رسته های پزشکیه.من به همه چندتا نکته میگم خوب گوش کنید.اول اینکه چون اوایل انقلاب پزشک کم داشتیم رشته های پزشکی خیلی تاپ بودن ولی الان دیگه اونقدری که فکر میکنید مدینه فاضله نیستن.دوما اگر صرفا واسه پول میاید بهتون بگم که همون ترم اول میفهمید که باید خیلی زحمت بکشید تا به پول برسید.سوما اینکه درمورد پزشکی واقعا عاشق باشید واردش شید چون پزشکی رشته ایه که خیلی حوصله وصبر میخواد شما 10درصد پزشکای تاپو میبینید فکرمیکنید میشه رسید به اونا اره میشه رسید ولی با تلاش خیلی بیشتر از کنکور.مورد بعدی اینکه قبل کنکور هیچ تصوری از پزشکی نداشته باشید تا برید شروع کنید تا یه وقت نخوره به ذوقتون.ودرنهایت اینکه از درس به پول رسیدن خیلی سخت شده به نظر من دنبال رشته ای باشید که واقعا بهش علاقه دارید نمیگم به پول میرسید اما لااقل کارتونو دوس خواهید داشت.موفق باشید.

----------


## mbt.danial

> *به نام خدا:
>   سلام بر کنکوری های عزیز و سلام بر اونایی که عاشق پزشکی هستن . من دانشجوی پزشکی هستم.بنابه درخواست تعدادی از کنکوری ها,خلاصه ای از رشته پزشکی وسختی های آن را برای شما نوشته ام تا موقع انتخاب رشته با آگاهی کامل عمل کنید. درابتدا میخواهم به شرح کلی رشته پزشکی و سپس به سختی های این رشته بپردازم:
> 
> 
> دیباچه پزشکی
> 
> در حال حاضر، نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی‌، شامل 4 دوره علوم پایه، فیزیوپاتولوژی، کارآموزی بالینی و کارورزی بالینی است .دوره علوم پایه دوره علوم پایه پزشکی 5 ترم تحصیلی است که با اتمام آن،‌ دانشجویان مجاز به ورود به دوره بعدی(فیزیوپاتولوژی) هستند و پیش از ورود به دوره بعدی،‌ امتحان جامع علوم پایه پزشکی از تمام دانشجویان به طور سراسری و همزمان، توسط وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در تمام دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به عمل می‌آید و قبول‌شدگان،‌مجاز به ورود به دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی خواهند بود. این امتحان، در بردارنده‌ی مباحث تدریس شده در دوره علوم پایه است.
> 
> 
> ...


این حرفا چیه!
پزشکی سخته!درست!
ولی ما ادمایی سخت تر از این سختی ها هستیم!

به همین دانشجوی پزشکی هم بگی همین الان انصراف بده برو بهداشت محیط..میره؟؟؟
قطعا نمیره!
تازشم
مگه فقط پزشکیه که سخته!
شما تو هر کاری بخوای خوب شی سخته!
این روزا مثلا تو مهندسی بخوای با یه حقوقی به اندازه مختصص پزشکی برسی باید ده برابرش جون بکنی
بخوای یه فوتبالیست موفق بشی باید صد برابر این جون بکنی
پس نذارید با این حرفا مختونو بزنن و از تلاش منصرفتون
فقط پزشکی سخت نیست!
موفقیت سخته
ولی تو ازش سخت تر باش

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mbt.danial


این حرفا چیه!
پزشکی سخته!درست!
ولی ما ادمایی سخت تر از این سختی ها هستیم!

به همین دانشجوی پزشکی هم بگی همین الان انصراف بده برو بهداشت محیط..میره؟؟؟
قطعا نمیره!
تازشم
مگه فقط پزشکیه که سخته!
شما تو هر کاری بخوای خوب شی سخته!
این روزا مثلا تو مهندسی بخوای با یه حقوقی به اندازه مختصص پزشکی برسی باید ده برابرش جون بکنی
بخوای یه فوتبالیست موفق بشی باید صد برابر این جون بکنی
پس نذارید با این حرفا مختونو بزنن و از تلاش منصرفتون
فقط پزشکی سخت نیست!
موفقیت سخته
ولی تو ازش سخت تر باش


 فکر کنم يه پنج شش سالی میشه دانشجوی پزشکی هستی پس خوبی ها و بدی های این رشته رو می دوني اگه هدفت خدمت به بچه های انجمن و کلا همه کسایی هست که از انجمن دیدن می کنن بیا و يه تاپیک درباره این پنج سال درس خوندت در رشته پزشکی بزن و واقعیت ها رو تو به همه بگو*

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina_hp




به نام خدا:
  سلام بر کنکوری های عزیز و سلام بر اونایی که عاشق پزشکی هستن . من دانشجوی پزشکی هستم.بنابه درخواست تعدادی از کنکوری ها,خلاصه ای از رشته پزشکی وسختی های آن را برای شما نوشته ام تا موقع انتخاب رشته با آگاهی کامل عمل کنید. درابتدا میخواهم به شرح کلی رشته پزشکی و سپس به سختی های این رشته بپردازم:


دیباچه پزشکی

در حال حاضر، نظام آموزش پزشکی عمومی‌، شامل 4 دوره علوم پایه، فیزیوپاتولوژی، کارآموزی بالینی و کارورزی بالینی است .دوره علوم پایه دوره علوم پایه پزشکی 5 ترم تحصیلی است که با اتمام آن،‌ دانشجویان مجاز به ورود به دوره بعدی(فیزیوپاتولوژی) هستند و پیش از ورود به دوره بعدی،‌ امتحان جامع علوم پایه پزشکی از تمام دانشجویان به طور سراسری و همزمان، توسط وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در تمام دانشگاه‌های علوم پزشکی به عمل می‌آید و قبول‌شدگان،‌مجاز به ورود به دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی خواهند بود. این امتحان، در بردارنده‌ی مباحث تدریس شده در دوره علوم پایه است.



درس‌های این رشته در طول تحصیل



دروس علوم پایه
بیوشیمی، بافت‌شناسی،، تشریح (نظری- عملی)، تشریح (آناتومی) (نظری ـ عملی)، فیزیولوژی(نظری ـ عملی)، ایمونولوژی(نظری)،اپیدمیولو  ژی، روانشناسی، جنین‌شناسی، تغذیه، ژنتیک، زبان تخصصی، آسیب‌شناسی عمومی، انگل‌شناسی، میکروب‌شناسی دوره فیزیوپاتولوژی این دوره شامل 31 واحد درسی است که دو ترم تحصیلی طول خواهد کشید. در پایان این دوره معدل دانشجو از دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی، باید دست‌کم 12 باشد، در غیر این صورت دانشجو باید درس‌هایی را که در آنها نمره کمتر از 12 آورده است،‌ مجدداً بخواند. حداکثر مدت مجاز،‌در مراحل اول و دوم (علوم پایه و فیزیوپاتولوژی) 5 سال است. در پایان این دو دوره دانشجویانی که همه‌ی واحدها را با موفقیت بگذرانند، به دوره‌ی کارآموزی بالینی راه می‌یابند. باید توجه داشت که ملاک قبولی در امتحانات این مرحله، کسب حداقل نمره 12 از 20 است؛ در حالی که در دروس پایه، ملاک کسب نمره 10 از 20 می‌باشد.



دروس فیزیوپاتولوژی
آسیب‌شناسی اختصاصی، فارماکولوژی، سیمیولوژی، دوره‌های فیزیوپاتولوژی ارگان‌ها .دوره ‌کارآموزی بالینی دانشجویان پزشکی در این مرحله قادر هستند تا آموخته‌های خود را از دروس مختلف با یافته‌های بالینی از بیماران بستری در بیمارستان‌ها تطبیق داده و با بهره‌گیری مناسب از روش‌های تشخیص آزمایشگاهی، بیماری را تشخیص دهند و اقدامات مناسب درمانی را برای بیمار انجام دهند. این دوره شامل 97 واحد درسی است که در چهار بخش اصلی ارائه می‌گردد و عمدتاً مسائل رایج در پزشکی عمومی را شامل می‌شود که عبارتند از داخلی، جراحی، زنان و کودکان. در سایر بخش‌ها که بخش‌های فرعی محسوب می‌شوند نیز بیماری‌های شایع در آنها آموزش داده می‌شود. با توجه به این مطلب، چهار رشته اصلی جراحی، داخلی، زنان و کودکان زمان بیشتری را به خود اختصاص می‌دهند.
در دوره کارآموزی، دانشجویان باید روش برخورد با بیمار، تهیه شرح حال بیمار و نحوه تشخیص و درمان را فرا بگیرند تا در دوره‌ بعدی – کارورزی- که خود تصمیم گیرنده خواهند بود، بتوانند به کمک بیماران بشتابند و تصمیمات لازم را اتّخاذ نمایند. در دوره کارآموزی نمره قبولی در دروس عملی و نظری 12 است و معدّل کلّ دوره کارآموزی باید بالای 14 باشد و چنانچه کمتر از 14 باشد، باید واحدهای با نمره کمتر از 14 تکرار شود تا معدل کل به 14 برسد. در پایان این دوره، دانشجویان قبل از ورود به دوره کارورزی در امتحانی به نام امتحان جامع کارورزی شرکت می‌نمایند و پس از قبولی به دوره کارورزی وارد می‌شوند. چنانچه دانشجویی در امتحان مربوط قبول نگردد، حداکثر 4 مرتبه می‌تواند در این امتحان شرکت نماید



دروس کارآموزی بالینی
بیماری‌های اعصاب، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی داخلی، بیماری‌های جراحی، بیماری‌های ارتوپدی، بیماری‌های عفونی، کارآموزی جراحی، تاریخ و اخلاق پزشکی، بیماری‌های کودکان، پزشکی قانونی و مسمومیت‌ها، فارماکولوژی بالینی،‌ کارآموزی چشم،‌ کارآموزی پوست، کارآموزی بهداشت، کارآموزی بخش کودکان،‌ بهداشت، کارآموزی گوش و حلق و بینی، کارآموزی ارتوپدی. بیماری‌های زنان و زایمان، کارآموزی رادیولوژی، بیماری‌های روانی، کارآموزی روانپزشکی.
دوره کارورزی بالینی این دوره آخرین مرحله آموزش پزشکی است و آن را دوره انترنی نیز می‌گویند. این دوره 64 واحد درسی است و 18 ماه به طول می‌انجامد. در دوره کارورزی،‌دانشجویان مسؤولیت معاینه‌ی بیماران و تشخیص و اقدامات درمانی را در بیمارستان بر عهده خواهند داشت و آموخته‌های خود را در دوره‌های قبل به طور عملی انجام خواهند داد تا آماده پذیرش شغل پزشکی در جامعه شوند و بتوانند به طور مستقل به درمان بیماران بپردازند. در پایان این دوره و قبل از فراغت از تحصیل، کارورزان باید درس پایان‌نامه را که 6 واحد درسی است، آغاز کنند





دروس کارورزی بالینی

کارورزی بخش جراحی، کارورزی بخش چشم، کارورزی بخش سوانح و سوختگی، کارورزی بخش ارتوپدی، کارورزی بخش ارولوژی، کارورزی بخش اطفال، کارورزی بخش بهداشت، کارورزی بخش گوش و حلق و بینی،‌ کارورزی بخش داخلی، کارورزی بخش زنان و زایمان، کارورزی بخش اورژانس، کارورزی بخش نفرولوژی، کارورزی بخش پوست، کارورزی بخش روانپزشکی





توانایی‌های لازم

تصور بسیاری از داوطلبان ورود به دانشگاه به خصوص داوطلبان علاقه‌مند به رشته پزشکی این است که دانشگاه مثل یک قیف برعکس است که ورود به آن مشکل و خروج از آن بسیار ساده است. در حالی که به گفته‌ دانشجویان این رشته، یک دانشجوی پزشکی باید آمادگی مطالعه، تحقیق و پژوهش را در حد بسیار گسترده و فراگیر داشته باشد؛ یعنی اگر دانشجو بسیار کوشا و علاقه‌مند نباشد و تنها برای عنوان “دکتری” وارد این رشته شده باشد، حتی نمی‌تواند مدرک دکترای عمومی خود را به دست بیاورد. زیرا دوره پزشکی عمومی نسبت به رشته‌های دیگر، طولانی‌تر است و در طی این مدت دانشجو باید درس‌های متعدد، متنوع، حجیم و نسبتاً پیچیده و دشواری را مطالعه کند





موقعیت شغلی در ایران



امروزه از گوشه و کنار می‌شنویم که برای فارغ‌التحصیلان پزشکی بازار کار مناسبی وجود ندارد. در حالی که هنوز در بسیاری از شهرهای کوچک و مناطق محروم با کمبود پزشک مواجه هستیم. از سوی دیگر فارغ‌التحصیل پزشکی حتماً نباید در مطب بنشیند و نسخه بنویسد، بلکه در زمینه پزشکی شغل‌های مختلفی هست که می‌توان انجام داد. برای مثال زمینه‌های تحقیقی بسیاری در این رشته وجود دارد. امّا متأسفانه تعداد فارغ‌التحصیلانی که مایلند در این زمینه کار کنند، بسیار انگشت‌شمار است.



پزشک که باشی شاید در رویای بچه ها غول سفید پوشی هستی که مدام
می خواهی آمپولشان بزنی و به خیال بزرگترها جلادی که پولت را از گوشت
و خونشان در می آوری.پزشک که باشی شاید هر مریضی که از مطبت
بیرون می رود فکرش این است که تو چطور بامنشی ات هر و کر
راه می اندازی و روزی با دیدن هفتاد-هشتاد مریض پول بی زبان است که
پارو می کنی. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها نداند که تو چقدر
گاهی دلت تنگ می شودبرای دیدن یک فیلم،برای خواندن یک کتاب،
برای خوردن یک آبگوشت کنار خانواده در یک پیکنیک ساده چند ساعته.
پزشک که باشی شاید کسی نداند که تو چقدر خندیدی با خنده های
بیمارت و چقدر اشک ریختی با اشک هایش.شاید کسی نداند که چه شب ها
از فرط خواب وخستگی تلو تلو خوردی در راهروهای بیمارستان و چقدر چرت زدی
روی میز ایستگاه پرستاری. پزشک که باشی شاید خیلی ها خیلی چیزها را ندانند.



–من میخوام شما را با یه گوشه ای از این رشته و سختی هاش آشنا کنم…راستش من از بچگیم میخواستم پزشک بشم.دوره دبیرستان هم برای رسیدن ب هدفم خیلی تلاش کردم.با مشکلات زیادی دست و پنجه نرم کردم سرجلسه کنکور بخاطر استرسی ک داشتم آنگونه ک خونده بودم نتونستم جواب بدم اما بالاخره همون سال اول ک کنکور داده بودم پزشکی قبول شدم

خیلیا وقتی منو میبینن میگن:خوش بحالت دیگ هیچ غم و غصه ای نداری!!غافل از اینکه حالا اول کارین.بقول همکلاسیام کنکور ک چیزی نبود.بیاین ببینین پزشکی چیه…

حالا 7سال پزشکی عمومی(((2.5سال علوم پایه+آزمون علوم پایه+9ماه فیزیوپات+آزمون +اکسترنی+اینترنی)))+2سال طرح+بعد خیلی مطالعه وچندسال وقت تلف کردن…+قبولی درآزمون دستیاری+بسته ب اینک چه رشته ای قبول بشین حدودا4تا8سال رزیدنتی+2سال طرح(حالا شما بعد سالها یک متخصص شدین اگ بخواین فوق تخصص هم بگیرین…)



یکی دو روز اول دانشگاه ک هنوز درسا سنگین نشده بودن,با خودمون میگفتیم پزشکی ک چیزی نداره!اما بعد 1ماه با اون حجم زیاد آناتومی,بافت,بیوشیمی…نمید  نستیم کدومو بخونیم کدوم بمونه!وقتی آناتومی عملی داشتیم همه مان با سرعت هر جه تمام میرفتیم ب طرف جسد!! تا بتونیم بهتر یاد بگیریم.شاید برایتان خنده دار باشد اما منی ک قبلا از مرده میترسیدم, حالا ب این کاداور(جسد) چقد علاقه مند شده بودم تا بتونم از این آناتومی یه چیزی یاد بگیرم.خلاصه اینکه باید با این جسد انس و الفت بگیرین.!



امتحانهای پایان ترم فرارسیدن.منی ک در دوران دبیرستان حتی 1بارهم شب تا صبح بیدار نمانده بودم حالا تعداد شب زنده داری هام از دستم در رفته..باتمام وجود درس میخوندم تا یه نمره ای بگیرم.من ک در دوران مدرسه وقتی کمتر از 19میگرفتم یا در آزمونها ک کمتر از 80درصد میزدم,خودمو میکشتم,حالا با16گرفتن هم خوشحال میشدم!!.یادمه گاهی استادامون در امتحان یه سوالایی میپرسیدن ک جواب هاشو در هیچ کتاب و اینترنتی پیدا نمیکردیم



چند روز پیش از بس ک درس خونده بودم خیلی خسته بودم.باخودم گفتم میرم یه تفریحی میکنم ذهنم باز میشه.راستش هرچقد فک کردم هیچ سرگرمی ب ذهنم نرسید!!واقعا یادم نیس آخرین فیلمی ک کامل از اول تا آخرش رو نگاه کردم چی بود و چند سال پیش بود!یادم نیس آخرین تفریحی ک انجام دادم…



در دوران مدرسه همیشه در خونه,پدر و مادر همه چیز رو آما ده میکردن تا تو بتونی خوب درس بخونی اما حالا مجبوری در خوابگاه بمونی یا خونه بگیری,مجبوری با اون همه آدم بسازی.بهشون بگی سروصدا نکنن تا ت بتونی خوب درس بخونی.مجبوری واس خودت غذا بپزی و…رفته رفته تو باید شیفت شب بمونی…



با این همه سختی ک کشیدی حالا یه پزشک عمومی هستی.بطور خلاصه:

اگر داری خود آزاری – ز شب تا صبح بیداری-تفاوت میکنی بادوره خویش و مال عهد قاجاری-ز تفریح و تفنن میگریزی نداری وقت بیکاری-سرای توست گر هر جای ایران شدی توریست اجباری-تو را پیک سلامت خوانند ولی یک جور چاپاری(اشاره به دوره طرح داره ک ممکنه شما رو به هرجای ایران بدن!!) و چون دوران تبعیدت ب سر شد تو یک بدبخت سرباری-ت درد دیگران را چاره سازی ,خودت انگار بیماری-ت گر ردکردی 50 و بدیدی نداری دلبری, یاری –خطوت چهره ات و دس خطتت دلم میگوید انگار ت پزشکی!!



حالا اگ از امتحان دستیاری(تخصص) قبول بشی{ک قبول شدن از این هم سختر از کنکور هس} صفحه روزگار تغییر میکنه.و میتونی با اون گوشی پزشکی رویایی ات جیب بیمار هارو نگاه کنی!!البته هدف از پزشکی کمک ب بیماران هست نه اهداف مادی..



تصمیم با خودتان هس.اگ میخواین زندگی کنین و از دوران جوانی تان بهره مند بشین,دنبال چنین رشته هایی نرین چون همکلاسی هایی داشتیم ب اجبار خانواده یا اهداف مادی دنبال این رشته اومدن اما چون عشق و علاقه کافی رو نداشتن نتونستن موفق بشن—اما اگ از درس خواندن لذت میبرید م فک میکنین ک تا 20 سال دیگ بازم میتونین درس بخونین,شدیدا توصیه میکنم پزشکی رو بزنین



ببخشین ک ب زبان خودمانی نوشتم .این روزا اصلا وقت نداشتم.اینم بخاطر پافشاری یک تعدادی از بچه ها نوشتم



از زبان یک دانشجوی پزشکی مرداد 93
یگانه



عزیز اولا هر رشته ای سختی خودش رو داره 
درثانی کسی میره پزشک میشه که بخاطر ماشین اخرین مدل وسفر به ایتالیا وامریکا وکیف وحال نیست 
کاش کنکوری ها بفهمند که فقط پول خوشبختی نمی یاره 
اگه پزشک هستی متعلق به خودت نیستی،اگه متعلق به خودتی پزشک نیستی

دکتر قریب 

+متن تو امضام 


اینم بگم عزیز کسی با این تاپیک زدن های الکی ات از راه بدر نمیشه 

میشناسمت کل اکانت ها ی اخراج شده ات رو یک بار میگی تاثیر قطعی یک بار میگی حذف کنکور الانه هم میگی کنکور 99 دو نظام باشه 
کی می خوای از بچه بازی هات دست برداری 
کسی که واقعا بخواهد پزشک بشه این نوشته ها بیشتر انگیزه اش میده*

----------


## saj8jad

7 سال عمومی
2 سال طرح عمومی
4 سال تخصص
2 سال طرح تخصص
=
*حداقل 15 سال* تازه اگر به موقع درس ها رو تموم کنی!
+ کلی بخوابی و درس های سنگین و سخت و کشیک های شبانه و ...

پ.ن : خلاصه گاو نر میخواد و مرد کهن، اگر میتونی پس بسم الله

----------


## Fawzi

از پزشکی متنفررررررررررررررررررررر  ررم
من پزشکی دوس ندارررررررررم
تا الان هم بخاطر اجبار بود ! بابام میگف فقط پزشکی  :Yahoo (4):  هنوزم میگه  :Yahoo (4):  اما دم به تله نمیدم :Yahoo (20): 

ترجیح میدم از راه دیگه ای به خلق خدا کمک کنم .

پزشکی و پدر شرمنده ام شرررمنده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

عاشقان و سینه چاکان پزشکی، حتما حتما بخونن  :Yahoo (4): 

*دردسرهای جالبناک فارغ التحصیلان رشته پزشکی!*

چند نکته را در مورد فرق فارغ التحصیلان پزشکی با سایر رشته‌ها جهت تنویر افکار عمومی باید اعلام کنم
۱. پزشکی رشته‌ای ۲۴ ساعته بوده و دوران دانشجویی آن دارای ۲۰ شب کشیک  ۲۴ ساعته در ماه می‌باشد. اما رشته‌های دیگر مخصوصا مقطع دکترایشان شاید  ماهی به زور ۲- ۳ جلسه کلاس ان هم صبح برگزار شود.
۲. دانشجوی پزشکی در بیمارستان دولتی به رایگان برای دولت کار می‌کند اما هیچ دانشجوی رشته دیگری اینکاررا نمی‌کند.
۳. دانشجوی پزشکی در قبال کارهای خود که بسیار حساس می‌باشد مسولیت دارد  و حتی دادگاهی می‌شود و مجبور به پرداخت دیه اما هیچ دانشجویی چنین ریسکی  ندارد.
۴. دانشجویان رشته‌های دیگر به دلیل وقت آزاد بسیار می‌توانند در دوران  دانشجویی کار و تجارت کنند و حتی کارمند دولت باشند! و پشت سرهم لیسانس و  فوق و دکترا بگیرند اما دانشجوی پزشکی تا ۴۰ سالگی باید از جیب پدر و مادرش  زندگی کند.
۵. تمام رشته‌های بعد فارغ التحصیلی به راحتی مدرک خودرا از دانشگاه  گرفته و به دنبال کار و زندگی به انتخاب خود می‌روند با اینکه از بیت المال  درس خوانده‌اند.
اما انگار تنها کسانی که از بیت المال درس می‌خوانند دانشجویان  پزشکی‌اند. بلافاصله مدرکشان تا دوبرابر مدت تحصیل گرو نگه داشته می‌شود  برای خدمت در کشور.
پس از ۷ سال باید به مدت ۲ سال به اجبار در دور‌ترین روستا‌ها و بدون  امکانات با کمترین درامد زندگی کنند که حتی درامدشان خرج رفت و امد به شهر  خودرا کفاف نمی‌دهد. آیا این عدالت است؟ 
چرا یک پزشک جوان نباید مانند یک دکترای برق نتواند در شهر خودش و یا  حتی شهری بهتر از شهر خودش زندگی کند؟ این چه توقعی است که ایجاد شده؟ چرا  پزشک باید به بیگاری برده شود؟ 
۵. پزشک جوان بعد دوسال بیگاری تصمیم می‌گیرد در امتحان تخصص شرکت کند. 
۶. دوران تخصص: ۴ - ۵ سال با ۲۰ کشیک ۲۴ ساعته در ماه و حقوق ۷۰۰ هزار  تومان! شما اسم این را می‌گذارید عدالت؟ پزشک ۳۰ ساله چطور با ۷۰۰ هزار  تومن می‌تواند خانواده اداره کند وقتی که نتوانسته مانند سایر فارغ  التحصیلان از ۲۰ سالگی برای خود کار کند و سرمایه جمع کند؟ 
۷. دوران تخصص تمام می‌شود حالا هم مدرک پزشکی عمومی شما گرو است و هم مدرک تخصص!
یک پزشک متخصص ۳۵ - ۴۰ ساله را باز هم مجبور می‌کنند دو برابر تحصیل  یعنی ۸ سال باز هم به مناطق محروم برود و اجازه کار خصوصی ندارد و فقط در  بخش دولتی و تعرفه دولتی کار کند آنهم در نقاطی بسیار محروم و بدون  امکانات. 
آیا کدامیک از فارغ‌التحصیلان رشته‌های دیگر را مجبور به چنین کاری می‌کنند؟ 
کدام دکترای برق با خانواده خود به روستا می‌رود و حاضر است زن و بچه‌اش به مدرسه روستا بروند؟
الان که همه با تحصیل به فکر رفاه و پیشرفت هستند پزشک چه گناهی کرده که باید عقبگرد برود؟ 
اگر قرار بر عدالت است یا همه رشته‌ها طرح خدمت داشته باشند یا پزشکان هم نداشته باشند.
۸. ۸ سال با کمترین درامد در شهرستان‌ها می‌گذراند تا در۴۸ - ۵۰ سالگی  به شهر خودش برمی‌گردد دوستان ۴۶ ساله او همه چیز دارند خانه، ماشین . . .  اما او مانند یک محکوم از تبعید برگشته تازه می‌خواهد بداند زندگی چیست.
مسلم است که زیر بار جراحی آپاندیسیت به قیمت مصوب ۳۰ هزار تومان!  نمی‌رود چون اجحاف است مسلم است که باعث می‌شود از همین نقطه زیر میزی شکل  بگیرد.
تعمیر کار خودرو درب کاپوت را باز و بسته می‌کند ۵۰ هزار تومن می‌خواهد  چرا باید تعرفه جراحی پر استرس اپاندیس ۳۰ هزار تومان باشد؟ البته ذکر کنم  در طرح سلامت این تعرفه بسبار افزایش یافته و شده ۹۰ هزار تومان!
خب مسلم است پزشکی که بیشتر عمرش به بیگاری رفته می‌خواهد در مدت کوتاه جبران کند و حق واقعی خودرا طلب می‌کند. 
مگر یک بنگاه دار چه کار شاقی می‌کند که برای تنظیم اجاره نامه در ۵ دقیقه چند میلیون پول می‌گیرد؟ 
۹. عده‌ای می‌گویند ایران بهشت پزشکان است. خب ثابت کنید. می‌گویند درامد پرشکان ایران چند برابر خارج از کشور است!
بهتر است سری به وزارت بهداشت زده و روند مهاجرت پزشکان را بررسی کنید. 
صدهزار پزشک ایرانی در خارج از کشور هستند که در بهترین وضعیت شغلی و درامد هستند و حتی یک نفرشان به کشور باز نگشته است.
ویزیت پزشک عمومی در ایران تقریبا ۸ دلار
ویزیت پزشک عمومی در ترکیه ۸۰ دلار
ویزیت پزشک عمومی در آذربایجان ۷۰ دلار 
این یک مقایسه کوچک است فقط در ویزیت آنهم در کشورهای جهان سوم حالا  چطور امکان دارد درامد پزشکان ایرانی بیشتر از کشورهای غربی باشد؟
مسلما همه اقوامی در خارج از کشور دارند می‌توانند برای اطمینان بیشتر در مورد درامد پزشکان ایرانی در غرب و سطح زنگیشان سوال کنند.
والسلام

----------


## mania868

روش جدید حذف رقیبه ؟
واقعا مسخره اس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> روش جدید حذف رقیبه ؟
> واقعا مسخره اس


منظورتون با من بود؟!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mania868

> منظورتون با من بود؟!


ن با استارتر بودم

----------


## saj8jad

> ن با استارتر بودم


نه ببینید ، به نظرم میشه با یه عینک دیگه هم به موضوع نگاه کنیم  :Yahoo (1):  ، الزاما نمیشه گفت حذف رقیب
اینکه واقعا پزشکی رشته سخت و طاقت فرسایی هستش هیچ کس درش کمتر شکی نداره
از اون طرف هم کسی هم که توان و علاقه این موضوع رو در خودش میبینه هم باید عزمش جزم بشه و با جدیت باید بیاد سمت هدفش
این تاپیک برای کسانی که درک صحیحی پیرامون این رشته ندارن یا حداقل درک نسبی نسبت به این رشته دارن به نظرم خیلی مفید فایده هستش

پ.ن : به نظرم کسانی که میخوان بیان سمت پزشکی از همین الان با آگاهی، درک صحیح و نقشه مسیر راهشون رو بدونن خیلی دستشون جلوتر میافته

----------


## WickedSick

کاملا اینا درستن. پزشکی(کلا سه رشته تاپ) مدینه فاضله نیس برخلاف چیزی که فکرشو 99 درصد داوطلبا میکنن!
رشته ها به نظرم عین یه ترازون. مثلا پرستاری "شاید" دروسش ساده تر باشه و مدت زمان تحصیلش کمتر, اما کار عملیش هم بیشتره.
پزشکی شاید دروسش سخت باشن ولی از یه جای دیگه نکات مثبت داره. عین یه ترازو! همه عدالت توشون رعایت میشن.

این شمایید اولا درستونو بخونین, و ثانیا تصمیم بگیرید که با شرایط هر رشته کدوم رو انتخاب کنین.

الان هم خیلی زوده. بازه زمانی بعد کنکور تا زمان انتخاب رشته یه ماهی هست, که قطعا برای تحقیقات مفصل در مورد همه رشته ها کافیه.

----------


## sina_hp

*نتیجه اخلاقی که گرفتم اينه که هیچ کس نمی خواد باور کنه که رشته پزشکی حتی يه مقدار هم ممکنه سخت باشه کلا همه چشم و گوششون رو در رابطه با این رشته بستن البته حق هم دارن باور نکنن*

----------


## izngoud

خلاصه كنكوري ها بدونند كه بعد از كنكور هم خبري نيست و بچه هايي كه فكر مي كنند ديگه تمومه بعد از ورود به دانشگاه سر خورده ميشن به غير از دروس حجيم و مشكل وبعضا بي ارتباط به پزشكي، كشيك هاي سنگين(اينترن ١٢-١٥ كشيك ١٢ ساعته،رزيدنت ١٢ كشيك ٢٤ ساعته) اتند هاي سگ اخلاق كه فقط مبخواند ميخوان پاچه طرف رو بگيرند بايد كار تقريبا مفت رو هم براي دولت اضافه كرد( انكار فقط ما از بودجه دولتي تحصيل ميكنيم)
خلاصه بگم براتون اگه براي ثروتمند شدن به اين رشته مياييد اشتباه نكرديد ولي بايد بدونيد چندان نميتونيد جواني و عشق و حال كنيد
(ولي بچه هاتون تا دلتون بخواد حال ميكنن :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## Sam7_TA

جالب بود... بهرحال موفق باشید... کاش یکی از دوستان هم که یکی از پیراپزشکی ها مثل فیزیوتراپی رو در حال خوندنه... یه همچین چیزی بنویسه... با تشکر

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عاشقان و سینه چاکان پزشکی، حتما حتما بخونن 
> 
> *دردسرهای جالبناک فارغ التحصیلان رشته پزشکی!*
> 
> چند نکته را در مورد فرق فارغ التحصیلان پزشکی با سایر رشته‌ها جهت تنویر افکار عمومی باید اعلام کنم
> ۱. پزشکی رشته‌ای ۲۴ ساعته بوده و دوران دانشجویی آن دارای ۲۰ شب کشیک  ۲۴ ساعته در ماه می‌باشد. اما رشته‌های دیگر مخصوصا مقطع دکترایشان شاید  ماهی به زور ۲- ۳ جلسه کلاس ان هم صبح برگزار شود.
> ۲. دانشجوی پزشکی در بیمارستان دولتی به رایگان برای دولت کار می‌کند اما هیچ دانشجوی رشته دیگری اینکاررا نمی‌کند.
> ۳. دانشجوی پزشکی در قبال کارهای خود که بسیار حساس می‌باشد مسولیت دارد  و حتی دادگاهی می‌شود و مجبور به پرداخت دیه اما هیچ دانشجویی چنین ریسکی  ندارد.
> ۴. دانشجویان رشته‌های دیگر به دلیل وقت آزاد بسیار می‌توانند در دوران  دانشجویی کار و تجارت کنند و حتی کارمند دولت باشند! و پشت سرهم لیسانس و  فوق و دکترا بگیرند اما دانشجوی پزشکی تا ۴۰ سالگی باید از جیب پدر و مادرش  زندگی کند.
> ...


ببخشید اگ من پزشکی عمومی تموم کنم  2سال طرح رو م برم مدرکم آزاد میشه؟
آخه گفتید دوبرابر دوره تحصیل مگه این واس پزشکی های تعهد نیس؟

----------


## Amir_800

کاش به جای اینکه خودمون دکتر بشیم  بچه یه دکتر بودیم این خیلی خیلی بهتره

----------


## Amir_800

یه سوال پزشکیا تو عید و تابستون هم کشیک دارن در دوران اینترنی؟

----------


## bbehzad

> کاش به جای اینکه خودمون دکتر بشیم  بچه یه دکتر بودیم این خیلی خیلی بهتره


طرح که جای خود داره.دولت برای شما هزینه میکنه درعوض شما باید حدود دوبرابر طول تحصیل تو کشور خودت کار کنی وگرنه بخوای بری خارج باید پول تحصیلتو بدی

----------


## rezagmi

> ببخشید اگ من پزشکی عمومی تموم کنم  2سال طرح رو م برم مدرکم آزاد میشه؟
> آخه گفتید دوبرابر دوره تحصیل مگه این واس پزشکی های تعهد نیس؟


نه
مدرکت تا پایان دو برابر تحصیل  گرو می مونه
ولی میتونی آزادانه داخل لیران فعالیت کنی
اونا که می فرمایید باید کل دوره تعهد رو مناطق محروم دانشگاه محل تحصیل  کار کنن

----------


## rezagmi

> یه سوال پزشکیا تو عید و تابستون هم کشیک دارن در دوران اینترنی؟


همون فیزیوپاتش هم کل تابستون رو کلاس دارن
کلا دور تابستون رو بعد علوم پایه خط می کشی
تعطیلات اکسترنی : تعطیلات رسمی + عید + دو هفته آخر تابستون
اینترنی هم قرعه میندازن کی عید رو شیفت باشه

----------


## rezagmi

> *به نام خدا:
> 
> از زبان یک دانشجوی پزشکی مرداد 93
> یگانه*


اینا که تو نت هست کپی کردی اینجا
خیلی هم نارساست 
واحد ها اشتباهه و ....

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezagmi


اینا که تو نت هست کپی کردی اینجا
خیلی هم نارساست 
واحد ها اشتباهه و ....


درست یا نادرست بودنش رو شما اصلاح کنید مهم اصل مطلب بود که ادا شد در ضمن از پشت کوه که نباید بيارم مصاحبه هست در ضمن من نارسایی ندیدم*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> نه
> مدرکت تا پایان دو برابر تحصیل  گرو می مونه
> ولی میتونی آزادانه داخل لیران فعالیت کنی
> اونا که می فرمایید باید کل دوره تعهد رو مناطق محروم دانشگاه محل تحصیل  کار کنن


خب من بخوام بعد اتمام طرح 2ساله برم خارج از کشور چیمیشه؟مدرکمو نمیدن بهم؟
اگ در اواسط دوران تخصص یا عمومی بخوام برم چی؟نمیذارن؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Curer


خب من بخوام بعد اتمام طرح 2ساله برم خارج از کشور چیمیشه؟مدرکمو نمیدن بهم؟
اگ در اواسط دوران تخصص یا عمومی بخوام برم چی؟نمیذارن؟


2 سال طرح برای همه است 
اما 2 برابر زمان تحصیل تعهد خدمت برای روزانه ها است 
در مورد دانشگاه خارج هم از دانشگاه بپرسید*

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 2 سال طرح برای همه است 
> اما 2 برابر زمان تحصیل تعهد خدمت برای روزانه ها است 
> در مورد دانشگاه خارج هم از دانشگاه بپرسید*



2 برابر مدت تحصیل خدمت مگه فقط برای کدرشته محل های تعهدی نیست؟!
یعنی یکی مثلا پزشکی بهشتی یا مشهد قبول بشه بدون هیچگونه تعهدی باید تا 14 سال تو ایران خدمت کنه؟!
+
کسانی که اطلاع دارند رفع ابهام کنند

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

سلام خسته نباشید لطفا یکی جواب من رو هم بده..

 پزشکی چقدر سخته؟؟؟
یه دانشجو پزشکی روزاانه باید 10 یا 11 ساعت درس بخونه؟
اگه نخواد شب امتحانی باشه به طور متوسط باید چقدر مطالعه داشته باشه؟
این سوال بالا رو برای دندون پزشکی و داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی و علوم ازمایشگاهی..... هم اگه می دونید بگید...این که کدوم وقت ازاد بیشتری دارن.

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام خسته نباشید لطفا یکی جواب من رو هم بده..
> 
>  پزشکی چقدر سخته؟؟؟
> یه دانشجو پزشکی روزاانه باید 10 یا 11 ساعت درس بخونه؟
> اگه نخواد شب امتحانی باشه به طور متوسط باید چقدر مطالعه داشته باشه؟
> این سوال بالا رو برای دندون پزشکی و داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی و علوم ازمایشگاهی..... هم اگه می دونید بگید...این که کدوم وقت ازاد بیشتری دارن.


هر رشته ای سختی خاص خودش رو داره ولی پزشکی واقعا سخته، درس هاش واقعا سنگینه، حجم مباحث زیاده
اینا رو نگفتم که ناامیدت کنم خواستم واقعیت رو بگم فقط
+
نکته جالبناک دیگه داستان اینه که بعد از اینکه درست تموم شد تازه باید 7 سال برای سهمیه مناطق1 و 14 سال برای دارندگان سهمیه مناطق 2و3 مثل برده برید کار کنید تازه اونم بعد از طرح یا سربازی!
هوووووفففففف

----------


## Churchill

وزارت بهداشت از سال 94(البته قبلش هم بود ولی محدود)شروع کرد بطور گسترده در تمام رشته های علوم پزشکی که نیازش بود 30 درصد ظرفیت رشته رو توی هر دانشگاه البته بجز دانشگاه های تهران به تعهدی ها تخصیص داد و درسطح کارشناسی /کارشناسی ارشد/دکترا/تخصص و فوق تخصص حدود ثلث هر رشته رو برای خودش نگه داشت و نیروی کار خودش رو تعهدی سه برابر مدت تحصیل جذب کرد که بهتره بگیم آزادش کرد و پولی و دانشجویانی که هوای رشته های خوب مثل پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو داشتن و و تا قبل از 94 میشه گفتن 30 درصد آخر قبولی ها بودن از اونها تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل گرفت و باید اونها طبق دفترچه انتخاب رشته و جایی که براش کد رشته وارد کردن و قبول شدن در اون  شهر 3 برابر مدت تحصیل برن  تعهدشون رو انجام بدن یعنی برای پزشکی 21 سال علاوه بر اون 7 سال مدت تحصیل 
البته اینها تا نصف مدت تعهدشون تموم نشده نمیتونن برای تخصص اقدام کنن یعنی بعد از 17.5 سال و در سن 37 سالگی میتونن تازه برای تخصص اقدام کنن تازه اگه شرط سنی نداشته باشه و دستشونو باز بزارن این دسته از رشته های تعهدی قابل بازخرید هم نیستن دولت هم هیچ تضمینی نمیده که بعد از این که تعهدتون تموم شد شما رو باز نگه داره البته نیازی نداره به شما چون تعهدی ها بعدی هم باید بیان تعهدشون رو انجام بدن

----------


## saj8jad

> وزارت بهداشت از سال 94(البته قبلش هم بود ولی محدود)شروع کرد بطور گسترده در تمام رشته های علوم پزشکی که نیازش بود 30 درصد ظرفیت رشته رو توی هر دانشگاه البته بجز دانشگاه های تهران به تعهدی ها تخصیص داد و درسطح کارشناسی /کارشناسی ارشد/دکترا/تخصص و فوق تخصص حدود ثلث هر رشته رو برای خودش نگه داشت و نیروی کار خودش رو تعهدی سه برابر مدت تحصیل جذب کرد که بهتره بگیم آزادش کرد و پولی و دانشجویانی که هوای رشته های خوب مثل پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو داشتن و و تا قبل از 94 میشه گفتن 30 درصد آخر قبولی ها بودن از اونها تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل گرفت و باید اونها طبق دفترچه انتخاب رشته و جایی که براش کد رشته وارد کردن و قبول شدن در اون  شهر 3 برابر مدت تحصیل برن  تعهدشون رو انجام بدن یعنی برای پزشکی 21 سال علاوه بر اون 7 سال مدت تحصیل 
> البته اینها تا نصف مدت تعهدشون تموم نشده نمیتونن برای تخصص اقدام کنن یعنی بعد از 17.5 سال و در سن 37 سالگی میتونن تازه برای تخصص اقدام کنن تازه اگه شرط سنی نداشته باشه و دستشونو باز بزارن این دسته از رشته های تعهدی قابل بازخرید هم نیستن دولت هم هیچ تضمینی نمیده که بعد از این که تعهدتون تموم شد شما رو باز نگه داره البته نیازی نداره به شما چون تعهدی ها بعدی هم باید بیان تعهدشون رو انجام بدن


اسمشم تحصیل رایگانه مثلا!
از این قوانین ضد انسانی تر دیگه نداریم

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> هر رشته ای سختی خاص خودش رو داره ولی پزشکی واقعا سخته، درس هاش واقعا سنگینه، حجم مباحث زیاده
> اینا رو نگفتم که ناامیدت کنم خواستم واقعیت رو بگم فقط
> +
> نکته جالبناک دیگه داستان اینه که بعد از اینکه درست تموم شد تازه باید 7 سال برای سهمیه مناطق1 و 14 سال برای دارندگان سهمیه مناطق 2و3 مثل برده برید کار کنید تازه اونم بعد از طرح یا سربازی!
> هوووووفففففف


ببینم پس هیچ وقت ازادی وجود نداره؟؟؟
من الان برای بار سومه که کنکور می خوام بدم کمرم شکست از بس خوندم ...فکر این که این دو سال برای چیزی می خوندم که خودش بسیار سخت تر از وضع الانمه ازارم می ده...!
بین پزشکی و دندان پزشکی و داروسازی کدوم درسا و مباحث اسون تری دارن؟

یادمه یکی از رفیقام که دانشجو مهندسی نفت بود و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هم نزدیک دانشگاهش بود و با چند تا از دانشجو ها اونجا دوست بود و میشناختشون اینو بهم گفت:

توی یه کلاس 30 نفره بچه های پزشکی حدود 7 یا 8 نفر سه یا چهار ساعت در روز درس می خونن و حدود 3 یا 4 نفر روزی 10 ساعت می خونن...و بقیه هم شبه امتحانی هستن!!!!!!
و می گفت دانشجو ها دندون پزشکی وقت ازاد زیاد دارن و بعد کلاسشون می رن کاف شاپو اینجا و انوجا هو ... :Yahoo (76):  (خلاصه تفریح زیاد می کردن..)

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


اسمشم تحصیل رایگانه مثلا!
از این قوانین ضد انسانی تر دیگه نداریم


خودکشی محضه فقط کسی بابد بره که واقعا این کاره هست نه کسی که به فکر پول و جایگاه اجتماعی هست*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rotbe1konour96


ببینم پس هیچ وقت ازادی وجود نداره؟؟؟
من الان برای بار سومه که کنکور می خوام بدم کمرم شکست از بس خوندم ...فکر این که این دو سال برای چیزی می خوندم که خودش بسیار سخت تر از وضع الانمه ازارم می ده...!
بین پزشکی و دندان پزشکی و داروسازی کدوم درسا و مباحث اسون تری دارن؟

یادمه یکی از رفیقام که دانشجو مهندسی نفت بود و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هم نزدیک دانشگاهش بود و با چند تا از دانشجو ها اونجا دوست بود و میشناختشون اینو بهم گفت:

توی یه کلاس 30 نفره بچه های پزشکی حدود 7 یا 8 نفر سه یا چهار ساعت در روز درس می خونن و حدود 3 یا 4 نفر روزی 10 ساعت می خونن...و بقیه هم شبه امتحانی هستن!!!!!!
و می گفت دانشجو ها دندون پزشکی وقت ازاد زیاد دارن و بعد کلاسشون می رن کاف شاپو اینجا و انوجا هو ... (خلاصه تفریح زیاد می کردن..)


به نظر من اگر می خواي حتما یکی از سه رشته تاپ رو انتخاب کنی و به فکر پول و موقعیت اجتماعی هستی فقط برو دارو*

----------


## Churchill

اینا برای این بود که اون مناطق محرومی که هیچ بنی بشری حاضر نبود پاش رو بزاره حتی با حقوق 15 میلیونی میخوان پزشک دار کنن ولی با خیلی کمتر چون  تعهد ازشون گرفتن بالاخره یه حقوقی بهشون هم میدن ولی نه دیگه مثل پزشک های الان چرا که وزارت بهداشت زمانی حقوق 10 میلیونی میداد که پزشک کم بود وزارت بهداشت هم رفت واسه خودش تعهدی گرفت تا با هزینه کم بیشترین خدمات رو بده
بطور مشخص از سال 1401 یعنی 3 سال دیگه اولین موج های پزشکی از سال 1400 اولین دندان پزشک ها و از همین سال آینده اولین موج های کارشناسی مثل پرستار و علوم آزمایشگاه و......وارد تعهدشون میشن و بطور خیلی محسوس شاهد کاهش چشمگیر درآمد و استخدامی ها خواهیم بود که تا حدود 4 تا 5 موج بعد از ورود اونها به بازار کار دیگه اونهایی هم که آزاد هستن و تعهد ندارن قطعا اخراج میکنن

----------


## saj8jad

> ببینم پس هیچ وقت ازادی وجود نداره؟؟؟
> من الان برای بار سومه که کنکور می خوام بدم کمرم شکست از بس خوندم ...فکر این که این دو سال برای چیزی می خوندم که خودش بسیار سخت تر از وضع الانمه ازارم می ده...!
> بین پزشکی و دندان پزشکی و داروسازی کدوم درسا و مباحث اسون تری دارن؟
> 
> یادمه یکی از رفیقام که دانشجو مهندسی نفت بود و دانشگاه علوم پزشکی هم نزدیک دانشگاهش بود و با چند تا از دانشجو ها اونجا دوست بود و میشناختشون اینو بهم گفت:
> 
> توی یه کلاس 30 نفره بچه های پزشکی حدود 7 یا 8 نفر سه یا چهار ساعت در روز درس می خونن و حدود 3 یا 4 نفر روزی 10 ساعت می خونن...و بقیه هم شبه امتحانی هستن!!!!!!
> و می گفت دانشجو ها دندون پزشکی وقت ازاد زیاد دارن و بعد کلاسشون می رن کاف شاپو اینجا و انوجا هو ... (خلاصه تفریح زیاد می کردن..)


نه دیگه اونطوریم که دیگه هیچ آزادی هم وجود نداشته باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی خب تلاش و پشتکار فراوانی رو طلب میکنه پزشکی
دندون به نظرم راحت تر باشه ، تا جایی که من اطلاع دارم مباحث دارو هم سنگین هستش البته نه مثل پزشکی بازم
شب امتحانی بخوای پیش بری کلکت کندس دوست عزیز
آره ولی خب بچه های دندون هم باید بخونن بازم، دندونم همچین هلویی که فکر میکنی نیست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> خب من بخوام بعد اتمام طرح 2ساله برم خارج از کشور چیمیشه؟مدرکمو نمیدن بهم؟
> اگ در اواسط دوران تخصص یا عمومی بخوام برم چی؟نمیذارن؟


نه نمیدن مگر هزینه تحصیل رو بدید
برای خروج از کشور به صورت موقت مثلا برای گردش و تفریح باید هزینه ترم های گذرانده که حساب میکنن و میگن رو به شماره حساب دانشگاه واریز کنید بعنوان گرو وقتی برگشتید عودت میدن
پ ن: دانشگاه آزاد در این باب فقط ی چک تضمین 15 ملیونی میگیره
وسط درس هم بخواید ول کنید به کل بایدهزینه انصراف رو بپردازید
پ ن : بندهایی داریم که طبق اون رزیدنت اگر فوت شد خانواده اش باید به وزارت بهداشت خسارت بدن! شما کجای کاری؟؟ بابتش هم موقع قبولی تخصص دو تا ضامن میخوان سابقا کارمند می خواستن باشه الزاما جدیدا پروانه کسب هم قبول میکنن

----------


## Rotbe1konour96

> *
> 
> به نظر من اگر می خواي حتما یکی از سه رشته تاپ رو انتخاب کنی و به فکر پول و موقعیت اجتماعی هستی فقط برو دارو*


واقعا دیگه اوج پول پرستی دیگه بخوای بین این سه تا رشته بازم اونی رو انتخاب کنی که درامدش بیشتر باشه!
من فقط می خوام بدونم کدوم از همه درساش راحت تره که فک کنم ندون خوبه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rotbe1konour96


واقعا دیگه اوج پول پرستی دیگه بخوای بین این سه تا رشته بازم اونی رو انتخاب کنی که درامدش بیشتر باشه!
من فقط می خوام بدونم کدوم از همه درساش راحت تره که فک کنم ندون خوبه


هیچ کدوم راحت نیست اما دردسر دارو از همه کمتره*

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام خسته نباشید لطفا یکی جواب من رو هم بده..
> 
>  پزشکی چقدر سخته؟؟؟
> یه دانشجو پزشکی روزاانه باید 10 یا 11 ساعت درس بخونه؟
> اگه نخواد شب امتحانی باشه به طور متوسط باید چقدر مطالعه داشته باشه؟
> این سوال بالا رو برای دندون پزشکی و داروسازی و فیزیوتراپی و علوم ازمایشگاهی..... هم اگه می دونید بگید...این که کدوم وقت ازاد بیشتری دارن.


میتونی شب امتحانی هم ناپلئونی وار پاس کنی
ولی فقط پاس میکنی
مطالعه مداوم لازمه این رشته است

----------


## saj8jad

> *
> 
> خودکشی محضه فقط کسی بابد بره که واقعا این کاره هست نه کسی که به فکر پول و جایگاه اجتماعی هست*


خدا کنه بشه 6.5 سال تعهدش رو خرید و بشه مدرکت رو آزاد کرد و گورت رو گم کرد  :Yahoo (4): 
البته اینجا تو این سایت یه چیزایی گویا در این مورد گفتن :
ادارات معاونت آموزشي-معاونت آموزشی - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران-نحوه خريد تعهدات آموزش رايگان بر مبناي آخرين دستورا


+ این توضیحات که خیلی میتونه مفید باشه

آزاد کردن مدرک وزارت بهداشت

 یه مسئله ای که من متوجه شدم این هستش که در مورد آزاد کردن مدرک از وزارت  بهداشت اطلاعات خیلی کم و ناقص هست و به همین دلیل میخواستم یه راهنمای  نسبتا جامع برای همه بزارم که دردسرایی که ماکشیدیم رو بقیه نکشن.

 برای آزاد کردن مدرک از وزارت بهداشت در پروسه کلی اینطوری هستش:

 مرحله ۱
 پرداخت تمام وام دانشجویی به صندوق رفاه دانشجویان و گرفتن نامه تسویه حساب از صندوق رفاه دانشگاه

 پرداخت هزینه تحصیلات رایگان و دریافت رسید اون (که در مورد رشته داروسازی در سال ۹۵ حدود ۳ میلیون تومان بود)

 مرحله ۲ تشکیل پرونده در وزارت بهداشت
 به قسمت اداره تعهدات واقع در اداره  خدمات آموزشی وزارت بهداشت و خانم  اجاقیان مراجعه میکنیدو با مدارکی که داشتین(تسویه حساب وام و تحصیلات  رایگان) تشکیل پرونده میدین. اگر رشته شما طرح اجباری داشته باشه یه نامه  به شما میده که میبرین قسمت حقوقی برای گذاشتن وثیقه؛

 ( وثیقه طرح برای رشته داروسازی در سال ۹۵ اسما مبلغ ۸۰  میلیون تومان بود  ولی  در عمل ۹۲ میلیون تومن باید پول داد (پزشکی و دندانپزشکی هم یه همچین  رقمی هست) که میشه به صورت نقدی یا سند ملکی وثیقه گذاشت؛

 وثیقه نقدی بسیار سریع تر کاراش انجام میشه در حد یک روز؛ شما میرید پایین  ساختمان وزارت بهداشت در بانک ملت یه حساب باز میکنید و اونجا بهتون  پیشنهاد میکنن که اگر دوست دارین این وثیقه ای که میگذارین سود هم بهش تعلق  بگیره یه سپرده ۸۳ میلیون تومنی باز کنید و مبلغ ۸ میلیون تومن هم توی  حسابتون بلوکه میشه که براتون ضمانت نامه صادر کنن. برای صدور ضمانتنامه به  مدت ۴سال هم ۳۶۰ هزار تومن پول میگیرن. هر ماه ۱میلیون و ۴۰۰ هزار تومن  سود هم به حسابی که خودتون معرفی میکنین سود واریز خواهد شد.

 وثیقه ملکی یه چند ماهی طول میکشه؛ چون نامه میزنن به دانشگاهتون تا   نماینده حقوقی دانشگاه بیاد و بعد نماینده دادگستری بیاد و ملک رو ارزش  گذاری کنه (که معمولا با پررویی هرچه تمام خونه ۵۰۰ میلیون تومنی رو مثلا  ۱۵۰ میلیون تومن ارزش گذاری میکنه) و بعد استعلام دارایی و شهرداری و …  باید انجام بشه که کلی معطلی و اتلاف وقت توش خواهد بود.

 بعد از اینکه وثیقه رو گذاشتین (چه ملکی و چه نقدی)؛ اداره حقوقی یه نامه  میزنه به اداره تعهدات خانم اجاقیان. خانم اجاقیان هم از جانب ريس اداره  خدمات آموزشی (که الان دکتر حدیقی هستن) یه نامه میزنه به دانشگاهتون که  ریزنمرات و دانشنامه ما رو صادر کنن و بفرستن وزارت بهداشت. و شماره نامه  وزارت بهداشت  به دانشگاه رو ازشون میگیریم و میاریم دانشگاه برای پیگیری….

 حالا ما برمیگردیم دانشگاه؛ بعضی دانشگاه ها مثل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز  از شخص میخوان که یه مقاله چاپ شده از پایان نامش داشته باشه وگرنه براش  ریزنمرات رو صادر نمیکنن؛
 ( در دانشگاه ما اینطوری بودکه یه نامه از استاد راهنما به همراه مقاله ای  که منتج از پایان نامه بوده میگیریم برای معاونت پژوهشی دانشکده و ایشون  هم یه نامه میزنن به اداره خدمات آموزشی دانشگاه و میگن که این دانشجو  مقاله چاپ کرده و دریافت ریزنمرات توسط این شخص بلامانع هست.)

 بعد از این مسئله و صدور دانشنامه وریز نمرات توسط دانشگاه؛ خود دانشگاه  ریزنمرات روبا پست پیشتاز  میفرسته وزارت بهداشت و توی وزارت بهداشت ظاهرا  یه مهر روی ریزنمرات و دانشنامه میزنن مبنی بر اینکه ترجمه ریزنمرات و  دانشنامه بلامانع است.

 نکته مهم :
 مشخص شدن وضعیت خدمت نظام وظیفه برای صدور دانشنامه لازم نیست. نگران نباشید.

----------


## saj8jad

> *نه نمیدن مگر هزینه تحصیل رو بدید*
> برای خروج از کشور به صورت موقت مثلا برای گردش و تفریح باید هزینه ترم های گذرانده که حساب میکنن و میگن رو به شماره حساب دانشگاه واریز کنید بعنوان گرو وقتی برگشتید عودت میدن
> پ ن: دانشگاه آزاد در این باب فقط ی چک تضمین 15 ملیونی میگیره
> وسط درس هم بخواید ول کنید به کل بایدهزینه انصراف رو بپردازید
> پ ن : بندهایی داریم که طبق اون رزیدنت اگر فوت شد خانواده اش باید به وزارت بهداشت خسارت بدن! شما کجای کاری؟؟ بابتش هم موقع قبولی تخصص دو تا ضامن میخوان سابقا کارمند می خواستن باشه الزاما جدیدا پروانه کسب هم قبول میکنن


شما اطلاع دارید هزینه تحصیل 13 ترم پزشکی عمومی کلا چقدر میشه برای آزاد سازی تعهد؟ سهمیه های منطقه ی 1 باید 6.5 سال تعهد خدمت کنن ولی مناطق 2 و 3 حدود 13 سال باید خدمت کنن و تعهد دارن!

تو سایت دانشگاه تهران نوشته هر ترم چیزی حدود 350.000 تومان ، یعنی 13 ترمش میشه 4.5 میلیون تومان حدودا! ، یعنی با 4.5 میلیون فقط میشه تعهد رو خرید؟!

----------


## Churchill

واسه 4.5 میلیون تومن ناقابل کسی مگه احمقه بره تعهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> واسه 4.5 میلیون تومن ناقابل کسی مگه احمقه بره تعهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


من همین نظر رو دارم ولی اگر شما این صفحه زیر رو + فایل زیرش رو دانلود کنید ملاحظه کنید میبینید که نوشته هر ترم 350.000 تومان ، فقط برای سال جدید 10 درصد افزایش پیدا کرده

ادارات معاونت آموزشي-معاونت آموزشی - دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران-نحوه خريد تعهدات آموزش رايگان بر مبناي آخرين دستورا

HealthTuituin Fee

----------


## Amir_800

کسی میدونه به داروسازا تو طرح چقدر میدن حدودی؟

----------


## Churchill

سجاد داروسازی خوندی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد داروسازی خوندی؟


نه عزیز ، ما فعلا اندر خم یک کوچه ماندیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Churchill

> نه عزیز ، ما فعلا اندر خم یک کوچه ماندیم


کنکوری هستی؟

----------


## saj8jad

> کنکوری هستی؟


تقریبا

*پ.ن :* تا جایی که من متوجه شدم، کسانی که بخوان تعهد پزشکی خودشون رو بخرن و مدرکشون رو آزاد کنن باید :
1ـ طرح عمومی رو برن یا معاف باشن ازش
2ـ هزینه 6.5 سال تحصیلی شون رو پرداخت کنن
3ـ به دانشگاه و وزارت بهداشت مراجعه کنن و مراحل اداری رو طی کنند
*نکته :* البته بعضی کدرشته های به هیچ وجه تعهدشون قابل خرید یا انتقال نیست، که بیشتر مربوط میشه به مناطق محروم

----------


## izngoud

> 2 برابر مدت تحصیل خدمت مگه فقط برای کدرشته محل های تعهدی نیست؟!
> یعنی یکی مثلا پزشکی بهشتی یا مشهد قبول بشه بدون هیچگونه تعهدی باید تا 14 سال تو ایران خدمت کنه؟!
> +
> کسانی که اطلاع دارند رفع ابهام کنند


به طور كلي همه دانشجويان پزشكي متعد به كار بعد از تحصيل هستند
چيزي كه به عنوان طرح معمولا مطرح ميشه و حدود ٢ سال طول ميشه 
براي دانشجويان سهميه معمولي مناطق هست و در طول طرح به پسر ها حقوق سرباز (واي كه چه قدر ما بدبختيم) و به خانم ها بين ٢تا ١٠ ميدند.
و براي اشخاص كه سهميه وزارت هستند( پزشكي تعهدي) موظف به كار ٢ تا ٣ برابر مدت تحصيل در منطقه اي كه وزارت خانه تعيين ميكند هستند تا مدرك پزشكي عمومي ان ها آزاد بشود و امكان شركت در آزمون دست ياري رو داشته باشند.
البته اين رو هم اضافه كنم كه سردرگمي شما تا خدؤدي درست است
طبق قوانين دانشجويان عادي هم بايد برابر تحصيل (براي منطقه يك) و دو برابر تحصيل (براي منطقه دو و سه) بعد از تحصيل ان براي وزارت كار كنند كه وزارت منت ميگذراند و بعد از ٢ سال بقيه تعهد را مببخشند(البته نه براي تعهدي ها)
ابن مورد را كاملا مطمئن هستم جون موقع ثبت نام همچين تعهد از ما گرفتند و بعد از كلي سؤال جواب كه چرا اين قدر مدتش زياد است همچين جوابي به من دادند

----------


## saj8jad

> به طور كلي همه دانشجويان پزشكي متعد به كار بعد از تحصيل هستند
> چيزي كه به عنوان طرح معمولا مطرح ميشه و حدود ٢ سال طول ميشه 
> براي دانشجويان سهميه معمولي مناطق هست و در طول طرح به پسر ها حقوق سرباز (واي كه چه قدر ما بدبختيم) و به خانم ها بين ٢تا ١٠ ميدند.
> و براي اشخاص كه سهميه وزارت هستند( پزشكي تعهدي) موظف به كار ٢ تا ٣ برابر مدت تحصيل در منطقه اي كه وزارت خانه تعيين ميكند هستند تا مدرك پزشكي عمومي ان ها آزاد بشود و امكان شركت در آزمون دست ياري رو داشته باشند.
> البته اين رو هم اضافه كنم كه سردرگمي شما تا خدؤدي درست است
> طبق قوانين دانشجويان عادي هم بايد برابر تحصيل (براي منطقه يك) و دو برابر تحصيل (براي منطقه دو و سه) بعد از تحصيل ان براي وزارت كار كنند كه وزارت منت ميگذراند و بعد از ٢ سال بقيه تعهد را مببخشند(البته نه براي تعهدي ها)
> ابن مورد را كاملا مطمئن هستم جون موقع ثبت نام همچين تعهد از ما گرفتند و بعد از كلي سؤال جواب كه چرا اين قدر مدتش زياد است همچين جوابي به من دادند


بله دوست عزیز، بطور کلی همه دانشجویان تعهد دارند! بهش هم میگن تعهد آموزش رایگان! یعنی چون زحمت کشیدی درس خوندی دانشگاه سراسری قبول شدی و داری رایگان تحصیل میکنی نمیزارن همینطوری قسر دربری و باید تعهد بدی که بعدش یک برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 1 و دو برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 2 و 3 خدمت کنی

اصن زبان آدمی قاصره که این قوانین ضدانسانی رو این جماعت مادون حیوان از کجاشون درآوردن، یعنی عین به بردگی گرفتن شماست (البته اینجا مدرک شما یعنی در واقع خود شما رو به بردگی میگیرن)، همین جوریش با یه سری درس های مزخرف و بی فایده و حال بهم زن طول تحصیل 5 ساله پزشکی رو به 6.5 تا 7 سال افزایش دادن بعدش هم باید تازه 2 سال طرح بری و بعدش هم تعهد و ...

تا جایی که من متوجه شدم میشه این تعهد آموزش رایگان رو خرید، ولی هزینه ش دقیقا مشخص نیست که چقدره!؟ من سایت وزارت بهداشت و علوم رو زیرورو کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم در اینباره!
از دستاوردهای جالبناک این مغز فندوقیا همینه که هیچ بخشنامه و آیین نامه مشخص شده و معلومی برای این دست موارد وجود نداره اصلا!

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saj8jad


بله دوست عزیز، بطور کلی همه دانشجویان تعهد دارند! بهش هم میگن تعهد آموزش رایگان! یعنی چون زحمت کشیدی درس خوندی دانشگاه سراسری قبول شدی و داری رایگان تحصیل میکنی نمیزارن همینطوری قسر دربری و باید تعهد بدی که بعدش یک برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 1 و دو برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 2 و 3 خدمت کنی

اصن زبان آدمی قاصره که این قوانین ضدانسانی رو این جماعت مادون حیوان از کجاشون درآوردن، یعنی عین به بردگی گرفتن شماست (البته اینجا مدرک شما یعنی در واقع خود شما رو به بردگی میگیرن)، همین جوریش با یه سری درس های مزخرف و بی فایده و حال بهم زن طول تحصیل 5 ساله پزشکی رو به 6.5 تا 7 سال افزایش دادن بعدش هم باید تازه 2 سال طرح بری و بعدش هم تعهد و ...

تا جایی که من متوجه شدم میشه این تعهد آموزش رایگان رو خرید، ولی هزینه ش دقیقا مشخص نیست که چقدره!؟ من سایت وزارت بهداشت و علوم رو زیرورو کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم در اینباره!
از دستاوردهای جالبناک این مغز فندوقیا همینه که هیچ بخشنامه و آیین نامه مشخص شده و معلومی برای این دست موارد وجود نداره اصلا!



سجاد جان خواستم بگم این تعهد 2 برابر تحصیل برای روزانه ها است وبا اون 3 برابر تحصیل مناطق محروم  فرق داره که دیدم ماشا الله تا اخرش رفتی 

الانه این طرح تعهد خدمت برای اکثر رشته های پزشکی برداشته شده اینم ریز جزئیاتش

 طرح تعهد خدمت تمامی رشته های علوم پزشکی به جز پزشکی و دندانپزشکی اختیاری شد.
فارغ التحصیلان رشته های علوم پزشکی به جز دو رشته مذکور که 4 ماه در صف انتظار شروع به طرح باشند و دانشگاه نتواند در این مدت در مراکز تابعه خود این افراد را جذب کند میتوانند معاف از طرح شوند و وزارت بهداشت برای این گروه افراد پایان طرح ارائه خواهد کرد

البته با این کار  چاقو 2 لبه است برای بعضی خوبه مثل اون هایی که می خواهند ادامه تحصیل بدن ویا پول خرید امتیاز دارو خونه دارند/اما برای خیلی به غایت بد مثل بی پول وبی پارتی ها و....*

----------


## izngoud

> بله دوست عزیز، بطور کلی همه دانشجویان تعهد دارند! بهش هم میگن تعهد آموزش رایگان! یعنی چون زحمت کشیدی درس خوندی دانشگاه سراسری قبول شدی و داری رایگان تحصیل میکنی نمیزارن همینطوری قسر دربری و باید تعهد بدی که بعدش یک برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 1 و دو برابر مدت تحصیل برای منطقه 2 و 3 خدمت کنی
> 
> اصن زبان آدمی قاصره که این قوانین ضدانسانی رو این جماعت مادون حیوان از کجاشون درآوردن، یعنی عین به بردگی گرفتن شماست (البته اینجا مدرک شما یعنی در واقع خود شما رو به بردگی میگیرن)، همین جوریش با یه سری درس های مزخرف و بی فایده و حال بهم زن طول تحصیل 5 ساله پزشکی رو به 6.5 تا 7 سال افزایش دادن بعدش هم باید تازه 2 سال طرح بری و بعدش هم تعهد و ...
> 
> تا جایی که من متوجه شدم میشه این تعهد آموزش رایگان رو خرید، ولی هزینه ش دقیقا مشخص نیست که چقدره!؟ من سایت وزارت بهداشت و علوم رو زیرورو کردم ولی چیزی پیدا نکردم در اینباره!
> از دستاوردهای جالبناک این مغز فندوقیا همینه که هیچ بخشنامه و آیین نامه مشخص شده و معلومی برای این دست موارد وجود نداره اصلا!


متاسفانه به هيج طريقي اين تعهد رو نميشه خريد(حتي دانشجويان پسر  
پرديس هاي خودگردان هم بايد طرح برن با حقوق سرباز)
تنها كار هايي كه ميشه براي دور زدنش انجام داد
١-استريت شدن و گذراندن طرح عمومي بعد از تخصص به مدت٥•١ برابر طرح(٣سال) كه تازه استريت شدن هم چيزي از شاخ غول شكستن كم تر نداره(١ درصد تاپ معدل ورودي يا ٣ نفر اول علوم پايه و پره اينترني)
٢-فروختن كشيك هاي طرحتان به پزشكان عمومي استخدامي شبكه بهداشت كه معمولا خانم ها اين كار رو انجام ميدهند
بعد هم ميگويند چرا پزشكان ما پول پرست شدند اخه لامصبا يه جوان رو تا ٣٤ سالگي هيچ پولي از اين رشته نميتونه دربياره (اينترن٣٠٠ ،رزيدنت٧٠٠) ميدونيد چه قدر سخته اين همه سال با اين پول ها سر كردن
تازه كار براي ما پسر ها كه واقعا سخت تره و همه از جامعه تا خانواده ازت طلبكارند كه خير سرت پزشكي برو پول دربيار بچه تا كي ميخواي درس بخوني و اين مسائل كه روح انسان دوستي هر مرد شريفي رو ميكشه
خوب معلومه من در اين وضعيت زير بار تعرفه ١٠٠ هزار تؤمن عمل آپانديس نمير و كم كم به شخصي تبديل ميشم كه فقط به پول فكر ميكنه
پي نوشت:ميگويند دوران برده داري تمام شده است ولي من كه حسابي شك دارم

----------


## neginshh

شما قبول شین من خودم بجاتون میام میخونم :/
قبول شین لنتیا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SARA_J

اتفاقا من دیشب بایه نفر که دانشجوی پزشکی اصفهان بودودوران فیزیوپاتولوژی رومیگذروند حرف میزدم که میگفت من سال کنکورم خیلی خسته شدم طوریکه این سه سال تودانشگاه اینقدر خسته نشدم !!!گفتش اگه خوب برنامه ریزی داشته باشی به همه کارهات میرسی !!حتی ایشون معدل الف بودن گفتش درسته سخته وبایدیه خورده ازخواب وتفریحاتت بزنی اما واقعا اینجورنیست که طرف جون بده وتااین حدازپادربیاد!! دوست عزیزم درسته پزشکی سخته اما بقیه روناامیدنکنیم!!!شاید باحرفهای الان شما مسیرزندگی یه نفرکلاااا عوض بشه.
موفق باشید

----------


## Amir_800

هر چند بی ربط به تاپیک هست ولی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدبن
تو دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ایران از عراق هم میان پزشکی بخونن؟؟؟
جریان چیه ؟؟؟ اونا هم مث ما کنکور میدن؟؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> هر چند بی ربط به تاپیک هست ولی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدبن
> تو دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ایران از عراق هم میان پزشکی بخونن؟؟؟
> جریان چیه ؟؟؟ اونا هم مث ما کنکور میدن؟؟


دو مدل داره
بعضیا میان ایران کنکور میدن سراسری قبول میشن البته برای اونا ک توابع غیر ایرانی هستن سراسری رایگان نیس و باید هزینه بدن (البت شنیدم یه راهایی هست هزینه شو بپیچونن)
بعضیا هم بدون کنکور به دو صورت بورسیه ک دانشگاه خودش جا در نظر گرفته واس خارجیا یا بصورت آزاد میان میخونن.این دو دسته کنکور نمیدن اما خیلیم کشکی نیس و هزینه اش زیاده

----------


## ZAPATA

> هر چند بی ربط به تاپیک هست ولی ممنون میشم اگه جواب بدبن
> تو دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی ایران از عراق هم میان پزشکی بخونن؟؟؟
> جریان چیه ؟؟؟ اونا هم مث ما کنکور میدن؟؟


تو مشهد از لبنان دیده بودم پزشکی میخوند
 :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Amir_800

تو تبریز عراقی هست

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir_800


تو تبریز عراقی هست


فکر نکنم سختی های يه ایرانی رو بکشن با پول میان درس می خونن مفت مفت*

----------


## rezagmi

> شما اطلاع دارید هزینه تحصیل 13 ترم پزشکی عمومی کلا چقدر میشه برای آزاد سازی تعهد؟ سهمیه های منطقه ی 1 باید 6.5 سال تعهد خدمت کنن ولی مناطق 2 و 3 حدود 13 سال باید خدمت کنن و تعهد دارن!
> 
> تو سایت دانشگاه تهران نوشته هر ترم چیزی حدود 350.000 تومان ، یعنی 13 ترمش میشه 4.5 میلیون تومان حدودا! ، یعنی با 4.5 میلیون فقط میشه تعهد رو خرید؟!


مشخصا که این اطلاعات قدیمی و غلطه
دو سال پیش یکی از دوستام که پرستاری می خوند برای خروج از کشور بابت 4 ترم گذرونده اش 80 و خرده ای ملیون تومن خواسته بودن گرو بزاره برای آزاد سازی هم همین پول رو خواهند خواست

----------


## Saturn8

up

----------

